# Used 55 G Tank and other concern



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

From what I have read on here, it would probably be wiser to start with a tank that is a little larger than what I was thinking of starting with. Someone brought up the idea of looking online for a used tank, and this is one of the ones I found that peaked my interest(see at the bottom of the post).

What are your thoughts on a used tank? Should I stick to a new one instead? are things to look for in a used ones for damage or possible problems?

I don't plan on starting all this up quite yet, and really considering buying the parts and equipment I will need and do A LOT more studying and learning before putting anything together.

My other concern as it had been started in another thread I put up recently, is the move next year. How complicated will it be to bring the tank into our new house? I don't want to get in over my heads and because I am so new to this project, I want to make sure I don't kill anything in the process.

Again really appreciate everyone reading this and advizing me on this. Lots of thanks!

Here is the tank I found. Feel free to look through more adds, if looking online, used is a good idea. I am really wanting to follow the suggestions posted by you guys: Fish Tank With Stand And Complete Set-upm {55 GALLON} - Calgary Pets For Sale - Kijiji Calgary


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

You know, I have purchased ALL my tanks used. I refuse to pay full retail. My 100gl (under "my aquariums") cost me $300.00 bucks and it came with EVERYTHING except the fish. 
The guy I bought it from had it full of water, up and running, when I showed up to check it out, which was helpful as I knew with absolute certainty that it didn't leak.

I've never had to move a large tank but I know plenty of people here have and as long as you're prepared and plan you won't suffer any losses. As far as size- I got a 100gl thinking that would be plenty of "size" for me. It is and it isn't. Now I want a 180 or even bigger. I scour craigslist daily.

If I were you (and I'm not) I wouldn't get anything less than a 55. Good luck with your search.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> You know, I have purchased ALL my tanks used. I refuse to pay full retail. My 100gl (under "my aquariums") cost me $300.00 bucks and it came with EVERYTHING except the fish.
> The guy I bought it from had it full of water, up and running, when I showed up to check it out, which was helpful as I knew with absolute certainty that it didn't leak.
> 
> I've never had to move a large tank but I know plenty of people here have and as long as you're prepared and plan you won't suffer any losses. As far as size- I got a 100gl thinking that would be plenty of "size" for me. It is and it isn't. Now I want a 180 or even bigger. I scour craigslist daily.
> ...


Thank you so much sharing your experience with used tanks. It's a bit of a relief for me. If I can save some money on a new tank then I can put it into some live rock and the rest of the set up.

You said you wouldn't go with less than a 55G, why is that? you mind sharing some more?  

I want to make sure I make the best decision in buying my first tank


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

A standard 55 is four feet in length. Most (if not all) of the fish I like and keep require a minimum of four feet in swimming room. Something I just realized, you're going to set up a S/W system, not a F/W, is that right?? If so, forget everything I just said (other than not wanting to pay retail) as my experience is only in freshwater set ups. Pasfur, Wake, Kells, these are the people who will be helping you set up a S/W system. They are great guys and know their stuff!


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes Salt Water is what I am going to be setting up. Hoping to grow some coral in there as well.


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Things to consider when purchasing a used tank,

1) Check to make sure all of the silicone is solid! Even if its not you CAN re-silicone an aquarium easily. Also, look to see if the silicone is stained. If so it could point to the previous owner using a chemical treatment in the tank (such as what might be used to get rid of ich) that could leach into the water of your new SW tank, something you wouldnt want to happen. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable here can tell you more about the leaching because I know very little about it personally but was warned about it.

2) Scratches. Its pretty hard to tell looking at a tank without water in it. The 29G reef tank I have was bought used and has several annoying scratches. Take a good look at the tank your considering buying to ensure its not covered with scratches. If its an acrylic tank they can be buffed out but with glass your stuck with them.

Regarding a first time saltwater tank BIGGER is always better. The reason for this is water volume. A gallon of evaporated water from a 29G would raise the salinity of the aquarium FAR more than it would with a 75G aquarium (2.5 times more), and would be deadly to all inhabitants of the tank if no one was around to top off. Same goes for toxins. Its far easier to maintain stability in a larger marine tank than it is a small one. I started with a 29G and still have issues keeping my salinity stable, in fact I spent all day making small adjustments to the salinity in the form of small water changes to slowly raise my salinity. I still need to work on it tomorrow. 

I know it sounds big you should really start with a 75G or larger. After reading a multitude of threads on here and other forums I though I could easily pull of a 29G reef against my LFS recommendation of a 75G starter aquarium. Im sure my tank will be a success but I do have to top off the tank daily and make adjustments way more than I would have to with a 75. In fact, Im ordering a new 75G in about a week. Ive already got $1200 in my 29G build which could have been used for the new tank had I listened to what I was told.

Listen to the advice of what these folks here on this forum have to tell you and you will have a great time with your marine tank. Good luck, Im looking forward to watching the build.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

n1zjd said:


> Things to consider when purchasing a used tank,
> 
> 1) Check to make sure all of the silicone is solid! Even if its not you CAN re-silicone an aquarium easily. Also, look to see if the silicone is stained. If so it could point to the previous owner using a chemical treatment in the tank (such as what might be used to get rid of ich) that could leach into the water of your new SW tank, something you wouldnt want to happen. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable here can tell you more about the leaching because I know very little about it personally but was warned about it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all your advice and help! I am very excited to get this started, and can't wait to get it up and running. It will be a little while yet but REALLY appreciate ALL the advice given. As posted previously, I am making notes and printing things directly from here. Thank you so much n1.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry for the double post.

Now reading on another thread, should I start considering a 75G tank instead? would it be over ambitious for a first timer?


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

DisneyCoralReef said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> Now reading on another thread, should I start considering a 75G tank instead? would it be over ambitious for a first timer?


OMG no. Im glad you made a statement like this. Over ambitious for a newb would be like my situation with a 29G tank. I would definately interpret over ambitious to mean SMALLER aquariums rather than larger ones. The only thing about going big that I could use that statement about would be cost. As long as you can afford it, go as big as possible. The bigger the tank the easier it is to maintain.


----------

